# [RISOLTO] Errore DRM nell'inizializzare driver radeon

## LAj

Il mio sistema grafico attuale:

```
emerge -av1 libdrm x11-drm xf86-video-ati xorg-server mesa mesa-progs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-9999  USE="-debug" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-99999999  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -via" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-9999  USE="doc xcb -debug -hardened -motif (-nptl)" VIDEO_CARDS="r300 -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -nv -r100 -r128 -r200 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-9999  USE="dri hal ipv6 sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -fbdev -i810 -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -rendition -savage -tdfx -vesa -vmware (-xgi)" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB [1]

Total: 6 packages (6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/x11

```

con sia r300 per la X850 che radeon in VIDEO_CARDS

```
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```

 compilando da cvs!!??? 

```
[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524
```

dopo aver lanciato il login manager o anche semplicemente X

```
[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm:radeon_do_init_cp] *ERROR* Cannot use PCI Express without GART in FB memory
```

Che vuol dire?

Io sono su AMD64 quindi il supporto GART è on-CPU

( l'help del kernel dice anche : *Quote:*   

> You still need an external AGP bridge like the AMD 8151, VIA             │
> 
>   │ K8T400M, SiS755. It may also support other AGP bridges when loaded       │
> 
>   │ with agp_try_unsupported=1.

  ma non mi sembra che il mio sistema richieda altro.)

Cosa s'intende per FB memory ?

Mi sono accorto che Frame buffer hardware in Graphics support era disabilitato.

Ma se era indispensabile l'avrei trovato nella guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_DRI_with_ATi_Open-Source_Drivers#Emerging_the_DRM_modules_separately

Proviamo, del resto non ho trovato neanche indicazioni riguardo la necessità di disabilitarlo.   :Sad: 

----------

## LAj

Abilitando frame buffer in graphics support l'inizializzazione del driver radeon sembra andare a buon fine

ma siccome sono in remoto non posso verificare   :Laughing: 

Edit:

infatti mi sa che non c'entra nulla il frame buffer device.

Non so perché ma avviando il login manager da remoto *ERROR* Cannot use... non mi usciva in output con

```
 dmesg | tail
```

Cmq fatto il login è subito comparsa ed in fatti ho ancora Direct Rendering: No.

Perchè agp_gart, amd64_agp non fanno il loro dovere?

Sono questi i responsabili? 

Aspetto vostri consigli perché ormai è da parecchio che sono in panne.

Grazie.

----------

## LAj

ho tolto tutti gli overlay perché dovrebbe funzionare anche con i driver che sono nel kernel,

ma non è il mio caso  :Embarassed: 

----------

## LAj

Non è che mi sia impegnato molto in questo periodo,

ma ancora mi chiedo *Quote:*   

> drm:radeon_do_init_cp] *ERROR* Cannot use PCI Express without GART in FB memory

 

che vorrà mai dire.

Fatto sta che una Sabayon Live CD fa girare XGL

----------

## Ic3M4n

questo forum non è un blog. leggi le linee guida.

----------

## BikE

Quoto iceman, edita invece che inserire nuovi post...

Cosa dice l' output di:

```
grep PCIEPORTBUS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

